# Flat-panel TV prices set to dive, analysts say



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Google/AP:

*Flat-panel TV prices set to dive, analysts say*


> A combination of weak consumer spending and a peak in manufacturing capacity will push prices for flat-panel TVs down to unprecedented lows this holiday season, according to analysts.
> 
> David Barnes, analyst at NPD Group's DisplaySearch unit, said prices look set to decrease rapidly starting on "Black Friday," the day after Thanksgiving, and lasting through next year.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

Put me in the group that says, "No spend, sticking with SD".


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Good, my mom is looking to purchase one.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, we really need a 32” in the guest room and I’d like to have at least a 32” on the patio. The “off brands” are still $500, which really makes my decision tough because I know that for a few hundred more, I could get a 40”-42”. If the really do drop, I could see myself buying a couple if I could get them in the $300-$350 range.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

rudeney said:


> Yeah, we really need a 32" in the guest room and I'd like to have at least a 32" on the patio. The "off brands" are still $500, which really makes my decision tough because I know that for a few hundred more, I could get a 40"-42". If the really do drop, I could see myself buying a couple if I could get them in the $300-$350 range.


If you get a job at a certain consumer electronics store, then with the special Sony accomodation, you can get a 32" 720p Bravia for $280., a 37" 720p model or $380 you could get a 40" Sony KDL-40S4100 1080P model for $480, and a top of the line 52" 1080P XBR6 for $1480.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

No Secret.. Flat panel display production capacity is at an all time high. The worldwide economy is not healthy. Before all this economic trouble started there was already the usual plans for holiday price cuts. In September, virtually every major manufacturer took a 12% price cut "in addition to those cuts planned for the holiday".

If you have the cash, purchasing a new flat panel the week of December 14th will probably get you a record low price and delivery before Christmas.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I don't believe everyone of us has just been totally wiped out financially but what's happening will affect everyone .. some more than others. So I believe it's safe to assume there isn't going to enough discretionary cash available this year available to assure a successful holiday buying season.

The problem with consumer electronics is there are too many brands, too many models and too many outlets selling the stuff. Free market economic theory will suggest that competition is good. But what happens when when its complexities have so lowered profit margins that no one can secure enough market share to stay in business?

It's jungle rules out there.

--- CHAS


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Jack White said:


> If you get a job at a certain consumer electronics store, then with the special Sony accomodation, you can get a 32" 720p Bravia for $280., a 37" 720p model or $380 you could get a 40" Sony KDL-40S4100 1080P model for $480, and a top of the line 52" 1080P XBR6 for $1480.


Must be nice! Some days, I do wish I had a job in retail. My job is mostly what you see in Dilbert, but without most of the humor.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> I don't believe everyone of us has just been totally wiped out financially but what's happening will affect everyone .. some more than others. So I believe it's safe to assume there isn't going to enough discretionary cash available this year available to assure a successful holiday buying season.
> 
> The problem with consumer electronics is there are too many brands, too many models and too many outlets selling the stuff. Free market economic theory will suggest that competition is good. But what happens when when its complexities have so lowered profit margins that no one can secure enough market share to stay in business?
> 
> ...


as a result some get out ofthe market and those that remain gain market share.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Good to know and wish I didn't have 4 flat panels already but don't see buying another flat panel. Maybe the 2003 Sony plasma in the kid's game room will kick the bucket and I can move one of the others up there and get a new one.


----------

